# Husqvarna 5524SB Gearbox Lube



## DForcey (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi! The manual for my Husqvarna 5524SB states that the Auger Gearbox is "permanently lubed" and doesn't ever require lubrication to be added unless the gearbox needs to be disassembled. 

Is this really true? I've generally not had the best luck with anything that's "permalubed".

What's your long-term practice?


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Does it have a fill plug? If so I would squeeze lube in there until it doesn't want to take anymore (that should be roughly at the hole). A lot of the gearboxes seem to fail when the grease dries up. I was always told to give a shot of grease in there or check the oil every year.


----------



## DForcey (Jan 10, 2018)

No, there is no fill plug. (Sorry it took so long to get back here.)


----------



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

I just took a gearbox apart to replace the auger shaft. It is 10 years old. It had very sticky grease and was fine. I wouldn't sweat it. This was a 1130 xls Husqvarna


----------



## DForcey (Jan 10, 2018)

Snowmaybe said:


> I just took a gearbox apart to replace the auger shaft. It is 10 years old. It had very sticky grease and was fine. I wouldn't sweat it. This was a 1130 xls Husqvarna


Snowmaybe, what was it that prompted you to replace the auger shaft?


----------



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

Auger pulley bolt snapped off in shaft, I tried to remove it but must be rusted in good.


----------

